# Workout buddy - HALIFAX ?



## Dwillis95 (28 Mar 2017)

Hey guys, I'm gonna be in Halifax for a month or two. Moving on the 1st of April. I've just beenough merit listed for AVN tech. Wondering if there is anyone in the area that'd like to get together and start preparing for basic?


----------

